# ASHTON SHAWLETTE PHOTO GALLERY



## kac47874 (Nov 17, 2011)

No comments needed, just enjoy the view!!! 

Shawlettes, please post your photos here!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I haven't made the Ashton as of yet, but had to come and see them all!! Thanks!! Do you know if one has to have made the Ashton to do the next KAL?


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Good idea.. Mine is ready for blocking.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I haven't made the Ashton as of yet, but had to come and see them all!! Thanks!! Do you know if one has to have made the Ashton to do the next KAL?


I can't imagine that it would be a prerequisite but the experience would be beneficial, I'm sure.

Really didn't mean to comment since this is a Photo Gallery.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Needles: US 2½ - 3.0 mm 
Yarn: Cherry Tree Hill Suri Lace Alpaca 
How much? : 1 skeins = 466.0 yards (426.1m) 
Colorway: Witches Tea 
Completion Date: December 22, 2011


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here's mine. It was done with Regia 4-fadig sock yarn. No colour name, just a number, 01805? Used a little less than 400 meters and I just did the 5 repeats. Used US size 5, 3.75mm needles. Measured 52" x 26"
Begun 6th February and finished on 14th February.
Sue


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Yarn used - Pagewood Farm - hand dyed sock yarn - Denali - color golden (approx. 450 yards)
Needle used - 5
7 repeats - measures 58" wide & 30" long


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

kac47874 said:


> No comments needed, just enjoy the view!!!
> 
> Shawlettes, please post your photos here!


Thanks for starting this! If everyone tells the yarn and color used, it will be a good place for people to come and "window shop" for yarns for future projects!


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great idea

Noro Kureyon Sock Yarn
US Size 5


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Kauni Wool 8/2 Effektgarn
US Size 5 needles


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Legacy Lace by Brown Sheep Company, 9 repeats, 668 yards. Color is Lace40 Blue Aura. Size 5 needles. After blocking wires, etc. removed, measures 56" x 26".


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Started: 11/10/11 and finished 11/21/11
Yarn: Filatura di Crosa Golden Line Superior
70% Cashmere 30% Silk - 2Ply Lace weight
Used: 528 yards/40 grams for version with 9 repeats of 
Chart 2
Color: #46 Royal Purple
Needles: US 3/3.25 mm 32" circular
Size: 30x60


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## cpreston1 (Apr 23, 2011)

like the colour


----------



## Quitnknit (Jun 8, 2011)

Malabrigo Sock Yarn, Kettle Dyed 100% Merino Wool - Azure Colorway. 5 repeats on #5 needle. Blocked size - 27" x 54". Used a little less than 1 440 yard skein.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Shalimar Yarns' Breathlesss, color Damask (75/15/10 Merino/Cashmere/Silk), size 5 needles, no additional repeats, slightly less than 420 yards.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Goodness I love these shawls, you are all so very clever. ooops there's a second page to enjoy


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

I have to get enough courage to start one. I have been knitting for many years,but I don't think I can make one of these,but someday I am going to try..they are all beautiful.


----------



## mamared1949 (Jun 22, 2011)

The blue/green one is for my daughter's birthday 3/21. I used Michael's brand of sock yarn #6 needle and the pattern as written. I barely used 1 1/2 skiens of yarn.

The pink one is for me and I used serenity sock yarn #6 needle, 9 repeats of chart 2. I used three full skiens of the yarn.


----------



## Carol (UK) (Mar 18, 2011)

Started: December 2011. Break for Christmas/Picked up again January.
Completed 20th February 2012.

Yarn: Debonnaire Lustre-100% Mulberry Silk.100g/33m.
Colour: Blue.
Needles:Knit Pro 4.00mm/100cm circs "Symfonie Wood"


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

They are all so pretty.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Yarn: Madeline Tosh Merino Light in lace weight
Color: Amber Trinket or Olive? 
Yards used: I'm guessing 750
Started: 12/11 finished: 2/12
Repeats: 9
Finished size : 60" x 30"
Needle size: U.S. 5


----------



## Patrish (Apr 21, 2011)

Glorious!! Needle size?


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

Patrish said:


> Glorious!! Needle size?


Oh Oops! I knew I was forgetting something. Size five needles.


----------



## barbsadams (Apr 8, 2011)

After seeing all these beautiful shawls on here, I have decided to try one for myself. I just have 1-1/2 sleeves to do of my granddaughter's cardigan, then I think it's about time I did something for me! I know it will take me an age to do, but as my dear hubby says, it keeps me quiet!!!

Barbs X


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

My gosh they are all so beautiful. Thank you for asking for the pictures!


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I used two skeins of Deborah Norville Serenity color Woodsy Green 50% superwash merino wool, 25% bamboo, 25% nylon size 5 needles, Shawlette size.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

I used Red Heart Stardust color Pink, It took barely over two skeins. It has a sparkly gold thread that goes through it. 70% superwash wool 25% nylon 5% other fibers. It is the shawlette size and I used size five needles


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Ashton #4 used Lace weight 75% wool 25% polyacrylic, 3.75 needles, 8 repeats,.blocked measurements 31x63
off the wires she measures 30x61 pale baby pink


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Yarn: Patons Kroy Socks Yarn
Color: Jacquard Aqua
Yards used: 415 yards
Started: January 20/12 finished: January 23/12
Repeats: 5
Needle size: U.S. 4 - 3.5 mm


----------



## MEknitter (Mar 28, 2011)

They're all so beautiful! Can't wait to start one!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow, these are all lovely, I have to get started on mine unfortunately I have have too many projects to start - maybe it's time to start multiple projects!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

MEknitter said:


> They're all so beautiful! Can't wait to start one!


Me, too! Just need to find the right yarn -- non-wool.


----------



## MEknitter (Mar 28, 2011)

SYAPJR said:


> MEknitter said:
> 
> 
> > They're all so beautiful! Can't wait to start one!
> ...


I have the yarn and the new KAL starts tomorrow! And we may have a snow day tomorrow, so I know what I'll be doing!


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is mine!
The yarn is Knit Picks Stroll, Golden Glow Tonal. 75% Superwash Merino Wool, 25% Nylon.


----------



## Grammy Bert (Apr 13, 2011)

MAXIME PRINT SOFT SOCK - 80% Merino / 20% Soft Poliammide
Size 6 Needles


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow! That is all I can say! Again, WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

My second Ashton was with
Aspaca Lace.
Edwina was with Zephyr 2/18 Mulberry color.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

All beautiful!


----------



## MEknitter (Mar 28, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh they are all so beautiful! Thank you Dee.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

This is so exciting!!! Wow. Seeing all your beautiful shawls, for once, I am speechless. I can say a heartfelt thank you, though.


----------



## peachy51 (Feb 9, 2012)

These are all so lovely and beautiful colors. I have never made a shawl but I might have to think about one for next winter.


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Yarn: Vanna Glamour (acrylic), color: platinum used: 2 + skeins( but less than 3)
Needles:US 7, 5 repeats of chart 2


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

They are all simply beautiful. Everyone of them look so perfectly done. great job ladies.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

All of you inspire me to start mine...really soon lol
One question please.
I want to make mine in a plus size for my sister..say between a 2X and 3X..any suggestions or advise?

Thanks so much for any help.

Camilla


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

They're all so beautiful, and it's so inspiring to see all the different variations, based on different yarns (not just yarn colors, but those too). Thanks everyone!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> All of you inspire me to start mine...really soon lol
> One question please.
> I want to make mine in a plus size for my sister..say between a 2X and 3X..any suggestions or advise?
> 
> ...


Hi Camilla! You can do additional repeats of the 2nd chart or you can use heavier yarn and still do some additional repeats, but you won't have to knit as many rows!! I think that there were some shawls that did 9x repeats on the 2nd chart and turned out pretty big. I'm sure they will show up in the shawl fashion show we have going on here!!! and you can see how they look.


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

WOW!! what a wonderful tour of shawlettes.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Dee,
Thank you so much for a speedy reply..but mostly for your beautiful shawl patterns...I am always in awe..as I see what you have designed.
I will reread all the information and take your advise.

Hugs and God Bless you,

Camilla



stevieland said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > All of you inspire me to start mine...really soon lol
> ...


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

SweetLorraine said:


> Yarn: Vanna Glamour (acrylic), color: platinum used: 2 + skeins( but less than 3)
> Needles:US 7, 5 repeats of chart 2


Cool. I have some of that yarn. 5 in silver, 5 in black. Would you believe I got it for $1/skein? Have been wondering what to do with it. Beautiful and elegant!


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

My Ashton.....8 repeats
Yarn: Ella Rae Lace Merino, Fingerling weight, colorway #108










Wearing my Ravelry Ashton Project... http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Deedlesknits/ashton-shawlette (please excuse the scowl on my face!)


----------



## Gmfur (Oct 29, 2011)

Amazing show.


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

All the shawls were exceptional! I loved every one of them. I can't wait to see more and more designs....


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Start: Dec. 2011
Completed: Feb. 28, 2012
Regia "Design Line Hand-dye Effect" by Kaffe Fassett
Used 1 complete ball and part of second
Blocked size: 64" x 31"
After Pins taken out: 62" x 30"

Friends shaw made with Bernat Alpacka (bulky)


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

engteacher said:


> SweetLorraine said:
> 
> 
> > Yarn: Vanna Glamour (acrylic), color: platinum used: 2 + skeins( but less than 3)
> ...


I am SO jealous...$1.00 per skein. Oh, where was I??? lol


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Everyone is absolutely gorgeous, i really admire all of you.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

SweetLorraine said:


> engteacher said:
> 
> 
> > SweetLorraine said:
> ...


hancok fabrics had it on a close out sale 2 or 3 yes ago. I bought all they had. Been saving it for something special.


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Needles: US Size 5 (3.75 mm)
Yarn: Kuka Angora Deluxe from Yarn-Paradise
How much? : Less than 1 skein of 100 grams at 565.0 yards (516.6m)
Colorway: Pink and Burgandy
Approximately a month to complete project


----------



## SandyC (Jun 27, 2011)

I hope this gets where it is supposed to be. These are the two shawls that I have completed.


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

My Ashton

No extra repeats, made with LB Superwash Merino (DK weight) and size 7 needles. Used about 460 yards.

It's so great to see these all in one place!


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Dee Knits - your Ashton is lovely. I checked out your Ravelry site and loved seeing how you are wearing your shawl. I have tried different ways, but hubby says I should wear it like a shawl and not draped in front. I also appreciated your comments, especially on the Ella Rae yarn. I have not used it yet, but am planning on getting some in the near future. Enjoy your Ashton.
Shirley


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Gemfire - love the color, just beautiful.
Shirley


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

HPKY


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

This is the right place and your shawls are beautiful!


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Yarn; Used Lincraft Splendour in Autumn Tones used 3 x 50gr balls.
Finished December.


----------



## Grannyof5 (Nov 17, 2011)

Finally posting the pictures of my Ashton. Don't like the wool I used but it was what I had on hand. I used Harloom Sock wool.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Grannyof5, your Ashton is very pretty.
Shirley


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Just had a browse through all the pictures, ladies we rock!!

Here's my finished result, I'm qute pleased with it, hope you like it.

Jan xx


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful knitting and love the colors!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jan1ce, beautiful shawl. I love those colours.
Sue


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl! I love the colours! Just happen to be my favourite colours!


----------



## bobcatluver (Apr 18, 2011)

My Ashton Shawlette. Made in 2011, Carron Simply Soft yarn. Autumn Red. Took two balls of yarn.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Granny of 5, Janice & Bobcatluver - Fantastic shawls. So neatly done. I must say I need to knit a red one!


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful shawlettes - everyone!!!


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

bobcatluver said:


> My Ashton Shawlette. Made in 2011, Carron Simply Soft yarn. Autumn Red. Took two balls of yarn.


Love the colour, I'm looking for yarn for my next one, this could be it. Thanks for sharing.

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Gemfire said:


> My Ashton
> 
> No extra repeats, made with LB Superwash Merino (DK weight) and size 7 needles. Used about 460 yards.
> 
> It's so great to see these all in one place!


Gemfire I love this, the colour is ..well gemlike LOL Did you have any problems using DK? I noticed you used size 7 needles, I knit very loose so wonder if size 6 might be better for me.
Jan xx


----------



## Gemfire (Jul 18, 2011)

jan1ce said:


> Gemfire I love this, the colour is ..well gemlike LOL Did you have any problems using DK? I noticed you used size 7 needles, I knit very loose so wonder if size 6 might be better for me.
> Jan xx


I didn't have any trouble at all using DK. I just wasn't sure if I had enough yarn, I wanted to do another pattern repeat, but I didn't dare. I am also a loose knitter. I always have to drop at least one needle size to get the right gauge. DD calls my knitting "loosey goosey". :lol:


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

Here's my two Ashtons. It was great fun keeping up with the KAL. I encourage anyone who wants to try lace knitting from a chart to give it a go. The pattern is free here on KP and the directions are designed to make it fool proof. Enjoy!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

momrnbk said:


> Here's my two Ashtons. It was great fun keeping up with the KAL. I encourage anyone who wants to try lace knitting from a chart to give it a go. The pattern is free here on KP and the directions are designed to make it fool proof. Enjoy!


I followed you from the KAL to say again how wonderful your shawls turned out.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

momrnbk - both of your Asthons are beautiful. I love how the different yarns work up.
Shirley


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, finally got up the courage to block my Ashton. Ended up with the blocks on the floor. Sure hope it dries before my dog finds it.
These are before and after photos. Shepherd baby wool in Hot Pink. The two balls did not quite complete the pattern. Blocked 50 inches x 26 inches. Size 5 needles.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Beautiful Ashton! And I love that color!!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Well, finally got up the courage to block my Ashton. Ended up with the blocks on the floor. Sure hope it dries before my dog finds it.
> These are before and after photos. Shepherd baby wool in Hot Pink. The two balls did not quite complete the pattern. Blocked 50 inches x 26 inches. Size 5 needles.


Looks great! :thumbup: What a pretty color. You did a great job with your knitting. It is amazing the before and after, isn't it?

Just an FYI, in the future, you might want to invest in some rust proof T-pins. You can get them at a fabric shop even. I don't think push pins are rust proof, so you risk having an issue with the wet up against the steel. You are probably fine with that color, but for future reference...


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Dee. Will try to find them next time I am at Spotlight - or maybe put them on my wishlist for my swap buddy! :lol:
I did make sure the push pins were right down so the yarn should be on the plastic but you never know and it would be such a shame to ruin it after the work.
I picked up these two balls of yarn for $2 at a Thrift shop. When I searched (thinking of buying another ball) they wanted around $7.50 each. So another great buy and except for the initial expense of the mats ($12) still turns out quite cheap for my first Ashton.
Thanks again Dee.


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is my second Ashton shawlette. I made it with 3 skeins of Wendy Merino 4 ply in beige (582 yards) and 3.5 mm (US 4) knitting needles. I did the chart 2 pattern 7 times instead of 5. It measures 67'' X 29''.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Tricotscalins, your Ashton is outstanding! The knitting and blocking looks perfect! Is the yarn fingering weight?


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Tricotscalins, that is beautiful, I love the colour.

Jan xx


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Tricotscalins, your Ashton is outstanding! The knitting and blocking looks perfect! Is the yarn fingering weight?


The Wendy Merino 4 ply is similar to sock yarn. The gauge is 28 sts x 36 rows for 4''


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Beautiful!!!! It is so bright and cheery! Congratulations!!!


sweetsue said:


> Well, finally got up the courage to block my Ashton. Ended up with the blocks on the floor. Sure hope it dries before my dog finds it.
> These are before and after photos. Shepherd baby wool in Hot Pink. The two balls did not quite complete the pattern. Blocked 50 inches x 26 inches. Size 5 needles.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Yours is beautiful!!! It looks wonderful in in that tan color. I can really see the design. Congratulations!!


tricotscalins said:


> Here is my second Ashton shawlette. I made it with 3 skeins of Wendy Merino 4 ply in beige (582 yards) and 3.5 mm (US 4) knitting needles. I did the chart 2 pattern 7 times instead of 5. It measures 67'' X 29''.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Truly beautiful knitting and blocking! What color is it?


----------



## tricotscalins (Aug 21, 2011)

EqLady said:


> Truly beautiful knitting and blocking! What color is it?


The real color name is camel.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Very nice knitting and I also like the colour. I think the lighter colours really bring out the patterns.


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Your Ashton is lovely! That is the colour that suits me the best! Can I be your best friend and then you can give it to me as a "just because" gift. I promise I will take very good care of it and love it! Please????? Oh well, I tried. It is so very lovely though!

"Here is my second Ashton shawlette. I made it with 3 skeins of Wendy Merino 4 ply in beige (582 yards) and 3.5 mm (US 4) knitting needles. I did the chart 2 pattern 7 times instead of 5. It measures 67'' X 29''".


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

"Ashton in Bloom" measures 28x56 inches.
After completing Chart 3, Rows 15-24 were repeated to give another row of leaves.

Yarn: Heritage Silk paints by Cascade Yarns, 85% Merino Superwash Wool/15% Mulberry Silk. 100 grams/437 yards. If I hadn't added the extra row of leaves one hank of this yarn would have been more than enough. As it was, I ran out of the 1st hank as I was binding off.

Needles: US 5 Clover bamboo circulars worked great. I tried Turbo Addi's but they were just too slick for working with lace.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> "Ashton in Bloom" measures 28x56 inches.
> After completing Chart 3, Rows 15-24 were repeated to give another row of leaves.
> 
> Yarn: Heritage Silk paints by Cascade Yarns, 85% Merino Superwash Wool/15% Mulberry Silk. 100 grams/437 yards. If I hadn't added the extra row of leaves one hank of this yarn would have been more than enough. As it was, I ran out of the 1st hank as I was binding off.
> ...


This post just made me very, _very_ happy! My Ashton has been hibernating for over a month because I decided that I want to make it bigger than just 5 repeats of chart 2, which means I would need to rip back to the last right-side row of chart 2a (where it differs from chart 2). I haven't done it yet because I did not find more of my yarn _until yesterday_. If rows 15-24 of chart 3 can be repeated to increase the size then I can do that instead of ripping back (which I hate to do) _and_ I could have more of those lovely leaves to boot! (Pardon me a moment while I do my happy dance...) 

Questions: (1) Did you just repeat rows 15-24 one additional time, and (2) can they be repeated any number of times before starting chart 4 or must they be done in a set multiple?

Sorry... I keep stopping typing to do the happy dance. Let me just hit send, and then I'll dance some more...


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> > "Ashton in Bloom" measures 28x56 inches.
> ...


The Ashton I'm working on now has 2 extra rows of leaves and I'm contemplating a 3rd. Just keep repeating Rows 15-24 until your toes get tired of doing that happy dance.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > Pacific Rose said:
> ...


Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! (I can rest my toes while I knit and dance between repeats...)


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

tricotscalins - Your Ashton is gorgeous. Now you can wear two Ashtons and have everyone drool. I especially like the beige color. It really shows off the design and can be worn with just about anything. Congratulations.
Shirley


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Pacific Rose - another beautiful Ashton. The yarn color you chose is scrumptious.
Shirley


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Ashton in Gold
Leaf bud repeated 6 times
Leaf (Rows 15-24 of Chart 3) repeated 3 times
Needles: US #5 circular bamboo work great for me.
Yarn: Red Heart Stardust, green (looks gold to me). 70% superwash wool, 25% nylon, 5% other fibers
Shawl took approx. 3 1/2 skeins (1.76 oz-50 gram-191 yd-175 m)
I chose this yarn because of the metallic gold thread that runs throughout. The shawl is for my 12 year old GD who is into dragons and dressup. She will not see leaves. She will see DRAGON SCALES!!! And this will not be a shawl. It will be her wings.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice. Like the color, how it changes with the light.
It does look like dragon scales. Your GD will love it.
Like the stove too. Happy knitting.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Pacific Rose - Lovely Ashton especially in the yarn you chose. Your granddaughter will be thrilled.
Shirley


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Your Aston shawl is gorgeous! I love the colour. and the design. It's just a little different from the others I've seen. It's unique! Just beautiful!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> Ashton in Gold
> Leaf bud repeated 6 times
> Leaf (Rows 15-24 of Chart 3) repeated 3 times
> Needles: US #5 circular bamboo work great for me.
> ...


Your Ashton Shawl/Wings is amazing!! What a unique and special version... your ratio of leaf buds to leaves is perfect. I am so impressed with how this turned out...  Now I want to make another one! I am jealous I don't have time. I want wings now too!!!

Thanks for adding such a gem to the gallery. :thumbup:


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

EVERSO beautiful, Pacific Rose.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Fantastic, I love Dragons too, your GD will love this.

Jan xx


----------



## Deeknits (Apr 28, 2011)

As a lover of Dragons...she'll love it, it's perfect!! I love the extra 'scales' you added. My next one will have them too.


----------



## firstnline (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi,
I loved your shawl and I want to make one. Where did you get the pattern. I have never knitted a lace anything before so I need something a little easy. I just bought a spool of yarn today from Tuesday Morning. SO HELP, PRETTY PLEASE.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

firstnline said:


> Hi,
> I loved your shawl and I want to make one. Where did you get the pattern. I have never knitted a lace anything before so I need something a little easy. I just bought a spool of yarn today from Tuesday Morning. SO HELP, PRETTY PLEASE.


If you go to this link it will take you to the KAL and then there is a link to the pattern
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46154-1.html


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Go to this KP thread:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46154-1.html

You can download the pattern for free from the link on the first page of the thread. The Ashton KAL is close to 200 pages of valuable information, hints and tips. I would suggest, that if you go through it, concentrate on Dee's (Stevieland's) tips. She's the designer and teacher on the KAL. I can attest to the fact that if you follow her directions exactly, ask questions, etc. on the KAL so you can get the help you might want, especially from Dee, you will become an accomplished lace knitter. My knitting know-how as increased tremendously because I participated in the KAL. That experience was priceless! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

These are some of the most beautiful shawls I've ever seen.
I can't wait to try one for myself.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

This is definetly a winner in the dragon wing category! Your GD will just love this shawl. I love it too, it does have a solid and delicate look and th colour changes are really great. Super!



Pacific Rose said:


> Ashton in Gold
> Leaf bud repeated 6 times
> Leaf (Rows 15-24 of Chart 3) repeated 3 times
> Needles: US #5 circular bamboo work great for me.
> ...


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

My second Ashton. Purple cotton 4 ply 200g 7 repeats of Chart 2 plus 1 repeat of Chart 3 rows 15-24 . Finished size 68 inches x 34 inches. Very pleased with this one.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> My second Ashton. Purple cotton 4 ply 200g 7 repeats of Chart 2 plus 1 repeat of Chart 3 rows 15-24 . Finished size 68 inches x 34 inches. Very pleased with this one.


Love this one, and in cotton too.

Jan xx


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> My second Ashton. Purple cotton 4 ply 200g 7 repeats of Chart 2 plus 1 repeat of Chart 3 rows 15-24 . Finished size 68 inches x 34 inches. Very pleased with this one.


Love love love the purple! I am glad to see the extra border leaves catching on... Sue, you did a lovely job. I bet the texture is fabulous in person with the cotton. :thumbup:


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> My second Ashton. Purple cotton 4 ply 200g 7 repeats of Chart 2 plus 1 repeat of Chart 3 rows 15-24 . Finished size 68 inches x 34 inches. Very pleased with this one.


I LOVE the color. It really shows off your beautiful lace work. Can you let us know how your cotton Ashton does on holding its shape after being worn a bit? It would be interesting to know, especially to those who are looking for alternatives to using wool.


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

I love the colour and the work is wonderful. What kind of cotton (crochet?) and what size needles?



sweetsue said:


> My second Ashton. Purple cotton 4 ply 200g 7 repeats of Chart 2 plus 1 repeat of Chart 3 rows 15-24 . Finished size 68 inches x 34 inches. Very pleased with this one.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you everybody. I am blushing. I will keep you all up to date. Tegan loves it (sigh!) which means I don't get to keep it.
The cotton was called 4ply Quality Crochet Thread - which it probably isn't as I bought it from the Dollar store for $2.50 per 50g ball. The brand is Needles and it is Made in China but it is 100% cotton. Washing instructions is hand or gentle machine wash and rinse in cold water. Dry flat in the shade, iron set to hot, dry cleanable.
I will just tell Tegan to dry flat and pull into shape the same as wool.



BlueButterfly said:


> I love the colour and the work is wonderful. What kind of cotton (crochet?) and what size needles?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> My second Ashton. Purple cotton 4 ply 200g 7 repeats of Chart 2 plus 1 repeat of Chart 3 rows 15-24 . Finished size 68 inches x 34 inches. Very pleased with this one.


Your Ashton turned out beautifuly. Who would think that crochet cotton would make such a wonderful shawl. It is great to see how the different yarns work up in this lovely shawl. Thank you for sharing.
Shirley


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

This is my second Ashton shawlette from recycle angora yarn by US 8 (5mm) circular needles with no aditional repeats of a patern. I love it,- it feels so good on me !


----------



## BlueButterfly (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I have some cotton here which might match that but it is mint green. Good for summer if I can get it done.



sweetsue said:


> Thank you everybody. I am blushing. I will keep you all up to date. Tegan loves it (sigh!) which means I don't get to keep it.
> The cotton was called 4ply Quality Crochet Thread - which it probably isn't as I bought it from the Dollar store for $2.50 per 50g ball. The brand is Needles and it is Made in China but it is 100% cotton. Washing instructions is hand or gentle machine wash and rinse in cold water. Dry flat in the shade, iron set to hot, dry cleanable.
> I will just tell Tegan to dry flat and pull into shape the same as wool.
> 
> ...


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> My second Ashton. Purple cotton 4 ply 200g 7 repeats of Chart 2 plus 1 repeat of Chart 3 rows 15-24 . Finished size 68 inches x 34 inches. Very pleased with this one.


I love the purple! So pretty! I can hardly wait to start one of my own. I'll be looking for a lot of advise on the lace. I've never done anything like it!
Starfire


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Fialka said:


> This is my second Ashton shawlette from recycle angora yarn by US 8 (5mm) circular needles with no aditional repeats of a patern. I love it,- it feels so good on me !


I love your green shawl as well. It's my favourite colour! As I said before, I can hardly wait to start mine!
Starfire


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Fialka said:


> This is my second Ashton shawlette from recycle angora yarn by US 8 (5mm) circular needles with no aditional repeats of a patern. I love it,- it feels so good on me !


Lovely shawl! I am knitting with exactly the same color right now. Yours looks fantastic.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Fialka said:


> This is my second Ashton shawlette from recycle angora yarn by US 8 (5mm) circular needles with no aditional repeats of a patern. I love it,- it feels so good on me !


Love the colour, it looks great


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

here is my finished Ashton - the wool is chinese so the labels isnt in english to tell you what it is


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> here is my finished Ashton - the wool is chinese so the labels isnt in english to tell you what it is


Very nicely done! Pretty in pink.... Oh I so want to start my own Ashton!!

Starfire


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> All of you inspire me to start mine...really soon lol
> One question please.
> I want to make mine in a plus size for my sister..say between a 2X and 3X..any suggestions or advise?
> 
> ...


you will just need to do more repeats and use a lot more yarn..in the directions she tells you where to add extra rows...do it at that place..


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Lucille103 said:


> here is my finished Ashton - the wool is chinese so the labels isnt in english to tell you what it is


Absolutely gorgeous! That really is a great color. I think the blocking turned out just fine. That is such a flattering color to the face, love it! Your knitting is lovely as well. Great job!

FYI, here is a link to determine the if the yarn is predominantly wool or acrylic.... That way, if you ever reblock you can figure out if you want to wet (wool) or steam (acrylic) block it.

http://www.ehow.com/how_8202309_tell-fiber-acrylic-processed-yarn.html


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Lucille103 said:
> 
> 
> > here is my finished Ashton - the wool is chinese so the labels isnt in english to tell you what it is
> ...


Hi Dee, Thank you, you comments are much appreciated. The more i see it the happier i am with it 

Thanks for that link too, i bookmarked it and after reading it i think that it is mainly acrylic as it burnt quickly, but it did smell like burnt hair. so a small amount of wool.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

My Ashton shawl done in sensations Bamboo & Ewe sock yarn on size 5US needles. Measures 86x44"..


----------



## kmilne88 (May 18, 2011)

Hi everyone your work is incredible  does anyone make these to sell? looks far to complicated for me to make but I have a friend who I would like to give one to


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Northernrobin/ashton-shawlette

I have erased my photo and cannot re-post it here ( unless there is a trick I do not know..entirely possible)..but here is a link to its image on Ravelry if anyone is interested..I love my Shawl!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Northernrobin said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/Northernrobin/ashton-shawlette
> 
> I have erased my photo and cannot re-post it here ( unless there is a trick I do not know..entirely possible)..but here is a link to its image on Ravelry if anyone is interested..I love my Shawl!


Beautiful shawl! you should be able to post it here, just add it to the file/picture area below the message when you open up a message to post.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Loved seeing all the shawls- thank you all for sharing. This pattern is on my list!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Debiknit - your Ashton has the WOW factor! I love the size, and the yarn worked up beautifully - and perfectly blocked. I love that each and every shawl has a unique personality.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

kmilne88 said:


> Hi everyone your work is incredible  does anyone make these to sell? looks far to complicated for me to make but I have a friend who I would like to give one to


If you are talking about buying the pattern, it is free and here it is:

http://static.knittingparadise.com/upload/2011/12/27/1325028873464-ashton_shawl_dec2011_final_kp.pdf

Just save it to your computer and email it to her. I encourage anyone who wants to knit this shawl to go ahead and do it!!! That's why I made the pattern available for free.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Debiknit said:


> My Ashton shawl done in sensations Bamboo & Ewe sock yarn on size 5US needles. Measures 86x44"..


WOW!!!! That is a big and beautiful shawl!!! The yarn looks totally cool with the pattern, very organic looking and your knitting is stunning. Is this for you or are you gifting it?

(Now I want a big Ashton....)


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I guess for me unless it finds out it would be happier with someone else. I make most of the nonbaby stuff for me but it
doesn't seem to stay here long. Someone falls in love with the 
item and it goes home with them. I enjoy making things and don't mind if they find a new home.


----------



## Squirrely Shirley (Jul 28, 2011)

Northernrobin,
Checked out your Ashton on Ravelry--gorgeous. I think I am going to have to a shawl in cream. I love the versatility.
Shirley


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

Squirrely Shirley said:


> Northernrobin,
> Checked out your Ashton on Ravelry--gorgeous. I think I am going to have to a shawl in cream. I love the versatility.
> Shirley


Thank you Shirley...cream is a classic color..all of the stitches are seen in all of their clarity..it never goes out of date..and goes with almost everything. My other choice would be black..makes my white hair really glow..but black is hard to see as you knit..so I have ventured there yet.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Awww, that is painful to not be able to comment on such gorgeous work


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

This is my 3rd Ashton 
Heritage Silk Prints; Deep Waters; Used approx 1.25 skeins at 437 yds per skein
#5 needles


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> This is my 3rd Ashton
> Heritage Silk Prints; Deep Waters; Used approx 1.25 skeins at 437 yds per skein
> #5 needles


I LOVE what you did to the design, you clever gal! This shawl is fantastic. Every single thing about it. Wow. What a beautiful saturated color. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose, the Ashton is just spectacular, the color - a true blue. WOW! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Yarn: Red Heart Stardust in Brown (about 2 1/2 skeins)
Needles: size 5 US
Beads: Blue Moon Glass Seed (6/0) in Light Topaz (2400+ beads, or 2 hanks and part of a 3rd)
Crochet hook: size 12 / 1.00 mm (for placing the beads)
Blocked size: 70" x 35"
Relaxed to: 67" x 32"
Worked 5 repeats of bud chart #2 and 2 extra repeats of rows 15 -24 of leaf chart #3. Beads placed on either side of the yo's in charts 3 and 4.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh wow. Place markers that didn't have to be moved. That is truly lovely.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Yarn: Red Heart Stardust in Brown (about 2 1/2 skeins)
> Needles: size 5 US
> Beads: Blue Moon Glass Seed (6/0) in Light Topaz (2400+ beads, or 2 hanks and part of a 3rd)
> Crochet hook: size 12 / 1.00 mm (for placing the beads)
> ...


Ok Tammy. You are just showing off now.....

OMG!!!!! That is the most amazing beadwork I have ever seen done on any shawl EVAH!!! You have reduced me to a teenaged girl with my language, look at what you've done now. :lol:

I can't even begin to figure out how you did that. That is incredible. Absolutely, breathtakingly beautiful. Better than I could have done, that is for sure.

OMG!!!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

stevieland said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > Yarn: Red Heart Stardust in Brown (about 2 1/2 skeins)
> ...


  Now you're making me blush! :lol:

The beading is not difficult... just tedious.


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> This is my 3rd Ashton
> Heritage Silk Prints; Deep Waters; Used approx 1.25 skeins at 437 yds per skein
> #5 needles


Pacific Rose, what a magnificent shawl - love the colour and the pattern - fabulous!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

TammyK that is soooo Beautiful - i love the beading - wow!


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

stevieland said:


> Pacific Rose said:
> 
> 
> > This is my 3rd Ashton
> ...


Hey Dee, you must be bursting with pride at the beautiful shawls that keep coming on the photo gallery, they are all just so Different and soooooo Beautiful !!!!!! i am amazed at how much they change with the colours and the wools and beads used. WOW !


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Pacific Rose your shawl is lovely. I do like it better in a solid color. Love the color as well. Nice job, beautiful shawl. Also like the lilacs behind it. Don't have leaves on anything here yet. Nor green grass. Still brown.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

TammyK, Nice shawl.Do the beads sparkle in the sun? Lot of work in that shawl, it certainly looks beautiful. Nicely done.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Pacific Rose your shawl is lovely, the transition looks really good.

TammyK I love the bead work, I can imagine how the light will catch the beads when you wear it, beautiful.

Jan xx


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

Here is my second Ashton, when blocking I noticed a dropped stitch but managed to correct it after taking it off the board. I didn't notice the other mistake until I took a photo of it.

I still love the stitch definition with this yarn, it's Trekking Sport, 459 yds and I used about 452 yds for the shawl. Unfortunately can't remember the measurements and it's been claimed now so can't measure it but I did really stretch it when blocking so it did come out bigger than my first.

Jan xx


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you Ladies. You have my admiration.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Well, I never tire of seeing the beautiful Ashton. She is always changing, ever beautiful and like a fresh breath of spring.

Rose - she is truly reflecting the colors of the Pacific - lovely!

TammyK - dressed in her finest, she looks like a queen!

Jan1ce - everso dramatic in basic black!

Can't wait to get my Cascade 220 Heritage (fingering wt) in BLACK on the needles for my second Ashton. I even have the beads - going to try and give it a go.

Thanks for some incredible inspiration.


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

stevieland said:


> kmilne88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone your work is incredible  does anyone make these to sell? looks far to complicated for me to make but I have a friend who I would like to give one to
> ...


I'm ready to buy and finally try that piece of art. I'm gonna buy ADDI-lace needles. What lenght of cable would be more pratical to buy with the set ?


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Mamiepooh, for your Addi lace needles, I'd suggest buying at least 32 inch or larger. I've got Elizabeth (she's shawl size) on 32's and am starting to feel cramped. With the Ashton Shawlette, you'd have plenty of room, but "I bet you can't make just one."


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

TammyK, You must have the patience of Job to add all of those beads. The finished Ashton is absolutely ... magnificent. Your "Sea of Beads" photo sure shows off all of your beautiful work. 

Do the beads add much weight to the shawl? 

I wanted to do another shawl with Redheart's Stardust, but the Fred Meyer here is remodeling and moved their yarn (and women's apparel) to another store.


----------



## SweetLorraine (Oct 22, 2011)

B-U-Tful shawls here!!!! Great job to everyone.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Janice, I see the error, but anyone not familiar with the pattern wouldn't give it a thought! Because of the placement of the missing row, the design just flows anyway. It makes the whole shawl interesting to look at, a great variation (intentional or not)! I'm sure the person who you gave it to is thrilled with it. I sure would be! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

TammyK, your Ashton is magnificent!  All of those beads! How long did it take you to knit and bead it? 

BTW, the brown of your shawl is a beautiful milk chocolate color. Whenever you wear it, be ready for a lot of drool from admirers! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Janice, I see the error, but anyone not familiar with the pattern wouldn't give it a thought! Because of the placement of the missing row, the design just flows anyway. It makes the whole shawl interesting to look at, a great variation (intentional or not)! I'm sure the person who you gave it to is thrilled with it. I sure would be! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks CathyAnn, it was for my DIL and she loved it flaws and all!

Jan xx


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> TammyK, You must have the patience of Job to add all of those beads. The finished Ashton is absolutely ... magnificent. Your "Sea of Beads" photo sure shows off all of your beautiful work.
> 
> Do the beads add much weight to the shawl?
> 
> I wanted to do another shawl with Redheart's Stardust, but the Fred Meyer here is remodeling and moved their yarn (and women's apparel) to another store.


The weight of the beads is noticeable, but not oppressive. They're very small, but there's strength in numbers! :lol:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> TammyK, your Ashton is magnificent! All of those beads! How long did it take you to knit and bead it?
> 
> BTW, the brown of your shawl is a beautiful milk chocolate color. Whenever you wear it, be ready for a lot of drool from admirers! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I don't really know how long I spent making this shawl. It was set aside for weeks at a time while I was on scavenger hunts for yarn, beads, crochet hooks, blocking wires, blocking mats, and a big enough area to block it, and I didn't keep track of my hours when I was actually knitting.

The brown is actually more of a taupe color than a true brown, and there is a gold thread spun with the wool that adds some extra shimmer even without the beads. It's a really hard color to photograph, but the pictures are pretty close.


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

Pacific Rose said:


> This is my 3rd Ashton
> Heritage Silk Prints; Deep Waters; Used approx 1.25 skeins at 437 yds per skein
> #5 needles


Gorgeous!!! I adore this color :thumbup:


----------



## marilynnej (Jan 31, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Yarn: Red Heart Stardust in Brown (about 2 1/2 skeins)


Absolutely Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi ladies, every shawl is beautifully made.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

every one of should be so proud ,these are exsiquite


----------



## edna-rose (Apr 22, 2012)

Dediknit-what charts did u repeat and how many times toend up with final dimentions? I prefer larger shawls, could use the advice. Thanks! :lol:


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Edna,I followed Dee's instructions on all charts but #2. I believe I did 9 reps of chart 2. I used US 5 needles. Bamboo & Ewe Pattern Sock yarn. I really Pulled it hard in blocking. It came out 86" across the top and 44" down the middle to the point. I worked medium to loose tension. This was my first shawl, so it was a learning experience, and a challenge. But I am so glad I did it. I learned so much. Give it a try. Take your time and make sure you will have no distractions. Also use lifelines.. I only used markers on the middle stitch and the edge stitches. Good luck.


----------



## Northernrobin (Dec 12, 2011)

interesting idea of adding more of the border pattern, changes the shawl a lot. Lovely result.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

janice, yes i can see it, saw it right away, but.. i think it gives it personaity and its one of a kind, so pretty


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i've tried a different shaw pattern, BUT i give.... changing to the Ashton


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

blue ashton Madelintosh lite Oceana
red heritage silk color - 5619
Thank you I just thought i would add mine to your collection.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

The red shawl picture is missing! Both shawls are gorgeous! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: (Saw them on another thread!)


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

ginalola said:


> blue ashton Madelintosh lite Oceana
> red heritage silk color - 5619
> Thank you I just thought i would add mine to your collection.


Just LOVE the color! So beautiful and lovely work!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

ginalola said:


> blue ashton Madelintosh lite Oceana
> red heritage silk color - 5619
> Thank you I just thought i would add mine to your collection.


I'm glad you posted here also!!! I love both of your shawls... the colors are so vibrant, with such nice stitch definition and lovely knitting.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Both are so beautiful - and the colors!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jaysallycat (Apr 27, 2012)

All the shawls are absolutely beautiful and I would love to knit one.Could anyone tell me what yarn I should be looking for here in England.
Thanks.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful shawls.


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

Ginalola. I really like your shawls, especially the red.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Ginalola, Both your shawls are beautiful. Fun colors, nice for summer. You did a great job on the both of them. Nice blocking also.


----------



## SharonT (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow these are all beautiful ! This was a great idea! Makes me want to try one! Now to figure out which yarn to use.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

jaysallycat said:


> All the shawls are absolutely beautiful and I would love to knit one.Could anyone tell me what yarn I should be looking for here in England.
> Thanks.


You're looking for fingering weight (I don't know what that is in England) and natural fibers are best for easier blocking. For more information you could do a search for the Ashton KAL. At the beginning of the KAL Dee gives all the information you should need. If you still don't have answers ask a question in that KAL and someone should be able to guide you to what you need. Hope that helps.


----------



## jan1ce (Sep 10, 2011)

jaysallycat said:


> All the shawls are absolutely beautiful and I would love to knit one.Could anyone tell me what yarn I should be looking for here in England.
> Thanks.


you can use sock wool or 4ply which is a bit thicker than fingering. I've used Sirdar Sublime Baby Cashmere merino and silk which is a lovely soft yarn. I've made two Alexandra shawls with it, only problem is limited shades. I have used Trekking sock wool from ebay which is nice too.

HTH

Jan xx


----------



## jaysallycat (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for your advice knittingnewbie and Jan.Will certainly look up the yarn I need now to knit one of these lovely patterns.

Ali xxx


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Last Spring I started this shawl but summer travel, gardening, camping etc. prevented me from finishing. I finally got back to it and had to unravel back to my last lifeline as I had no idea where I left off. It was a challenge but also fun to learn something outside your comfort zone. It was knit on a size 6 circular needle with lace weight purple yarn with sequins.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi! I'm so glad you posted here.... the topic has been inactive for a while even though there have indeed been some new Ashtons... I even forgot it existed myself!!

Anyway, your purple Ashton is stunning. I love the photograph with the purple mini petunias. I'm glad you got around to finishing it, because the end result was worth the wait. Great job. :thumbup:


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Your Ashton turned out beautifully, and I really, really like that shade of purple. What yarn did you use?


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Stevieland,
Thank you that means a lot coming from you, the designer!!! You have a very rare talent for designing these beautiful shawls. I have admired them ever since I joined the KP. I love the design of the Ashton and will probably make another one but now it's Christmas presents that'll be on my needles.
Sincerely Randi
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Your Ashton turned out beautifully, and I really, really like that shade of purple. What yarn did you use?


I used Patons Lace w/sequins. It is a blend of acrylic, polyester, mohair and wool. The sequins gives it a very suttle sparkle that does not show in the pictures. The color is called amethyst. It was really easy to work with even when I had to unravel my mistakes =) !!!


----------



## Mtolive45 (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry this posted twice....can't figure out how to delete =(



CathyAnn said:


> Your Ashton turned out beautifully, and I really, really like that shade of purple. What yarn did you use?


I used Patons Lace w/sequins. It is a blend of acrylic, polyester, mohair and wool. The sequins gives it a very suttle sparkle that does not show in the pictures. The color is called amethyst. It was really easy to work with even when I had to unravel my mistakes =) !!!


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Thank you, Mtolive, for letting me know! :thumbup:


----------

